# Drywall around arched window falling apart



## Cat1973 (Jan 6, 2009)

My house was built in 2006, but we aren't the first occupants. When we moved in, there were some light cracks around this round (like an arch) topped window. Since we had many other things to fix/repair around the house, it stayed that way for the past 10 months and now, it seems it has gotten worse and the drywall seems to be sagging in the curve of the window opening and the crack is wider. How should I go about repairing it?? I can actually push up on the drywall and push it back into place. Do I have to tear it all out and redo the whole thing?

Thanks for any help/advice. Also, sorry in advance if I posted something incorrectly as I have never posted anything with pics before!


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

yes, remove all this drywall. Seems this window was not structured correctly. Insufficient header and it needs the correct cripple studs around the window to secure the drywall. Remove the drywall and post pictures of the structure.


----------

